# Wahoo question



## Dyehard (Mar 5, 2012)

We are coming to Pensacola beach from Louisiana June 2nd through the 9th and I'm bringing the boat. I have a Pioneer 220 baysport with a F200 yami. I found a world of waypoints for reefs and such so I dont think daily limits of snapper will be a problem, however I have never caught a Wahoo or a sail and would love to take them off of my bucket list. I would also like to catch some Mahi if the grass is close enough. I'm comfortable with about 40 miles out or so. Any pointers would be greatly appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Run out to the Nipple and troll the edge, you should have a good shot at a Hoo, sail on the other hand will be a tall order, they are hard to find.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

very good advise... head to the nipple and then turn to the south and west and follow the bottum contour... if you find some chicken dolphin briddle a small one and free line him while catching more schoolies.... :whistling: were are you coming in from ... i work offshore and have quit a few friends from lafayette ..


----------



## Dyehard (Mar 5, 2012)

Coming in from Alexandria. I fish big lake mostly which is about an hour and a half west of Laffayette. My 8 year old daughter caught her biggest trout last weekend (6lb)

What about bait is there a bait boat in Pensacola?

I have been told to troll blue and white as well as purple and black. Are those good choices. Additionally we have a big crew coming but most days it will only be two fishing if a good local wants to guide and teach me. No worries about me hounding your spots because we will only make the trip every couple of years.

Thanks,


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a buddy that lives in welch... welsh... and hits big lake daily on his days off... black and purple and blue and white are both good ... the question lies in how you will fish >>> high speed for wahoo is 12-22 mph... and normal speed trolling what i like to pull is about 8-12 mph..... that is pretty fast for a small boat to troll.... this is pulling artificial baits... no ballyhoo... my PB wahoo was over 70 #s and was caught @ 22 mph...if you were coming to orange beach i'd be all over it !!! there should be some Pcola boys that should be able to help you out.... you rods and reels will determine how you fish... just remember when targeting Pelagics the description is " hour and hours of boodum interupted by seconds of chaos !!!"


----------



## Dyehard (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the info I will be in orange beach in late August for 3 days but won't have the boat.


----------



## rtspring (Aug 18, 2009)

Dyehard, we trolled the nipple and around the 100 fathom curve on sunday and put two hoo's in the boat. Both hit on our top islanders a blue/white and pink/white. We were also pulling daisy chains on both of them as well. We were pulling around 7-9 knts targeting the hoos and dolphin. They weren't studs but the eat all the same!!


----------



## Dyehard (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, I dont have to catch a stud, just want to catch a keeper.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Anchor on the edge and chum like crazy. Put live baits down about 30ft. deep. We catch wahoo all the time like that at the edge.


----------



## Dyehard (Mar 5, 2012)

At the depth change? What do I look for?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

180' of water. Should be able to drop down and catch mingos. (great bait for wahoo).


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello Dyehard:

Please take my advice and don't risk going if the weather looks anything but perfect. That is a long way out on a small boat. Surely, it can be done but understand you are risking your life if a storm rolls in. My opinion is that you'll have a 10-25% chance of great weather to get out there. That means in all likelihood you'll be staying at the dock. A plan B would be to go out and get your limit of red snapper and then troll around nearshore. If you find bait, you'll find wahoo nearby. I'd call Brian at C&H Lures and have him set you up a couple of his favorite wahoo lures and heavy cigar weights. If you run around enough with 2 of these things out there - even in 100' of water you will fill your bucket - list. Good luck. PLEASE BE SAFE! Matt


----------



## Dyehard (Mar 5, 2012)

Safety always comes first. I will not go if it's not perfect. I also have a Sea tow membership just in case of a motor issue. She is very sea worthy. I may come a shore in the rough stuff but not go out in it.


----------

